# Review - Pico Mega, 26650 Battery and Mel III Tank, 18650 sleeve



## antonherbst (18/10/16)

I just want to review the transaction of this sale from @Rob Fisher on his PICO unit.

First of all
He delivered an excellent product with additional juices. And then not to even mention the help about setting up the unit and other random questions i had about the PICO. Thanks to Rob for helping me on this journey of vaping. i would gladly recommend rob's products and would look out for his sale items in future to maybe buy more from him.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Thanks @antonherbst! Glad you are happy!


----------



## boxerulez (19/10/16)

I can second this.

Premium Vendor like service from this awesome vape peer.

I too am also on the lookout for Rob's used items for sale.

Never trying to make back all his spend and service with a smile every time 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

I am waiting for @Rob Fisher to sell off some of his "hands" driptips.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

